# New bike cannondale supersix 5 with 105



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

Just upgraded my 2010 trek 2.5 to a 2011 cannondale supersix. Love the switch. Just wondering what first mods you recommend. Completely stock from 2011. Thanks again!


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

very nice, pics are welcome! I'm looking at that model as well for a soon to be spring purchase, debating alot between the caad10 ultegra, yours, and the supersix 4 rival (2012 models however). I'm curious if you can tell me it's weight? I haven't been able to find it for the stock model listings/posts. Enjoy the new ride!


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

defboob said:


> very nice, pics are welcome! I'm looking at that model as well for a soon to be spring purchase, debating alot between the caad10 ultegra, yours, and the supersix 4 rival (2012 models however). I'm curious if you can tell me it's weight? I haven't been able to find it for the stock model listings/posts. Enjoy the new ride!


They told me a little over 17. The 2012 super6 4 is nice. I would.have gotten that but they offered mine for a good price. Caad10 would have been nice also but I wanted a carbon this year.


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just picked up a 2012 Supersix 3 and with the pedalsand water bottle cages it weighed in at 17.3 lb.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Get a new wheel set and sale the old one.


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

zamboni said:


> Get a new wheel set and sale the old one.


That's what I'm thinking would be ideal.


----------

